# After Hours R&D (C/C)



## Battou (Feb 9, 2008)

Canon FD50mm f/1.4, 1/4 at f/16, ASA 400 - Full Size Here


----------



## TBaraki (Feb 9, 2008)

Wonderful composition; I love the diagonals.  This definitely sets itself in a specific period.


----------



## drumsforlife15 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shot.  The composition is really nice, I like the shadows too.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 10, 2008)

This photo got my vote in the photo contest :thumbup:


----------



## Battou (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I do still have some bugs to work out on lighting and what not but, I was pleased with it.


----------



## SamGuss (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool!

Sam


----------



## Alpha (Feb 11, 2008)

Great lighting. A little too staged, though in my opinion.


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> Great lighting. A little too staged, though in my opinion.



You are not the only one who shares that oppinion, Some Crit work offered via PM said the same. Only exception being the reflection of light on the glass being of no value, and now that I see it, it has got to go.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL I kind of figured this was your shot in the contest.. lol Very Film Noir!


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> LOL I kind of figured this was your shot in the contest.. lol Very Film Noir!



Yeah, I suspected some people would figure it out but never the less, I had to go with it.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah, your Challenge Entry. I recognised this must have been yours right away. It reads "Battou" all over . 
Oh, and I'm just realising that I am not the first to say so... :roll:


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Ah, your Challenge Entry. I recognised this must have been yours right away. It reads "Battou" all over .
> Oh, and I'm just realising that I am not the first to say so... :roll:



Yeah I corrected a lot of compositional errors from the last one of these, but despite this I knew the overall layout would be familiar. In fact I think it was my added thought to composition that caused the contrived look.

I now have collected five of the six props for the shot like this I have been planning for quite some time, I can't wait for the sixth one to turn up.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 12, 2008)

Well you have to go with your gut.. It is a very nice composition. What is the 6th piece going to be?


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Well you have to go with your gut.. It is a very nice composition. What is the 6th piece going to be?



The correct whiskey glass, that one is just plain


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Timeless still-life classic. Would be a great painting.

David


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm... Yeah I agree.. It would make a cool painting.


----------



## Battou (Feb 17, 2008)

DPW2007 said:


> Timeless still-life classic. Would be a great painting.
> 
> David



Perhaps I'll use it for reference in a drawing some time. Thanks


----------

